# Presentation set by CMGC



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

When a co-worker of 17 years announced that he was leaving we needed to get him a going away gift.

The unanimous choice of everyone involved was a custom set of predator calls from some local mesquite wood that had been harvested on a thinning project.

Here is a beautiful set of calls that was created by CMGC for the occasion.... Many thanks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice set !!!! Good work on Ricks part (nice job on the stippling) and a great gift for your co-worker.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right on from everyone!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great gift for the co-worker.


----------

